# OLDIES CAR CLUB SANDIEGO



## marquez 38 (Nov 1, 2008)

OLDIES CAR CLUB SAN DIEGO ,,,,,,,,,
INVITA ESTE DOMINGO 17 DE OCTUBRE A SU GRAN EXIVICION DE CARROS EN SAN DIEGO---- NO FALTES----


----------



## MeXicanIndustries (Oct 10, 2010)

*Check out the space!!!! This is what Operation Baby Love has to work with!!! We have room for 400+ cars! We will be looking forward to have cars from Imperial Valley, San Diego, Riverside, Los Angeles, O.C. & Surrounding City & Co.

We are gettin ready to get this party jumpin off the chain on Sat Nov.27 MeXican Industries & Member Only Car Club presents Operation Baby Love Bring Christmas Home Early Car Show in the City of Temecula, Ca South of Riverside & Corona North of San Diego right off the 15 fwy. For more info hit us up on here, [email protected], or give us a call @ 619-931-7582 Robert or 661-215-3674 Lore* 













































:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry18786600
:0 :cheesy: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## marquez 38 (Nov 1, 2008)

VIVA LA RAZA

Mensajes: 3,781
Registrado: Nov 2004
Desde: SAN DIEGO-CALIFAS
Car Club: nonequote=marquez 38,Oct 24 2010, 10:38 AM~18893686]
































http://i728.photobucket.cimg]
[/quote]
om/albums/ww289/pmarquez1960/PICT0026-2.jpg
http://i728.photobucket.com/albums/ww289/pmarquez1960/PICT0018-2.jpg[/http://img]
[img]i728.photobucket.com/albums/ww289/pmarquez1960/PICT0017-2.jpg[/




[url=http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry18786600]http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry18786600[/url]


----------

